# Cyrillic text entry



## CurtisHight

I can see Cyrillic text in the subject field of some of the threads, but when I enter Cyrillic text and then hit "Preview Post" all my Cyrillic characters turn into question marks. Any thoughts how I can solve this; I don't see anything applicable in the FAQs.

I'm using Mac OS X 10.3.9, Safari 1.3.2, and OmniWeb 5.1.3.


----------



## Jana337

Welcome! 

If you type it here and copy it in the forum, what happens?


----------



## CurtisHight

In English I might close a written letter with: Love, Curtis
What would be the equivalent in Russian? (I'm wanting a deeply affectionate term without romantic overtones that I might use for my closest friends and family.)


----------



## CurtisHight

Jana337,

It appears that the same thing happens. Let's see if it changes if I place it in the body text.

Love, ??????
___
Thanks for working with me on this.


----------



## CurtisHight

Okay Jana337, I went ahead and made my post fully in English. However, if you have the capability to edit my submission and change my name from "Curtis" to the Russian equivalent "Kyptic" but with a Cyrillic "i" in the Title area. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Jana337

I tried all encodings but coudln't get rid of the question marks. I can edit your post directly and replace ?????? by Куртис but that's not what I call a solution.


----------



## CurtisHight

I agree that it's not much of a solution, and I love solutions! But, sometimes I have to make do with things falling short of my initial hopes. 

If you view the "Love, Curtis" thread I started you'll see that the two people who have responded have spelt my name differently. This has now added to the dynamics (although I'm comfortable with the spelling I gave). Isn't language fun! 

Thanks for your help. Maybe if I had an up-to-date system it would all work.


----------



## Hulalessar

I typed the following using my word processing programme (a bit tedious as I had to use “symbols”) and then copied and pasted it:

Я был в Москве


----------



## MarcB

Have you tried this   http://www.gate2home.com/    it has different Cyrillic alphabets.


----------



## CurtisHight

gate2home dot com
Love, ??????

Mac OS X 10.3.9, Finder window
Love, ??????

Adobe InDesign CS1
Love, ??????

lexilogos.com/clavier/russkij dot htm
Love, ??????

Microsoft Word 2004 for Mac, 11.1
Love, ??????


----------



## CurtisHight

It would seem that my problem is in my OS, that the encodings from the web sites, and InDesign/Word, aren't making it through. Or maybe the problem lies with Safari 1.3.2, and OmniWeb 5.1.3.

Thanks for all your great help. It's a small issue for me now. I'll try again when I get a new computer/new OS (My computer is turning eight years old this coming week and won't support Leopard.)


----------

